# 5 شلل



## artamisss (11 يناير 2006)

واحد أخنف حظه وحش قوي
وقع في حفره
و فضل مستني لغاية ماواحد جه
و على حظه كان أخنف برضه 
الأخنف اللي فوق قال ... استنى شوية .. حاطنّعك دنوأتي
قاله نببنا يخننيك بسنعة .. قال له 
و كمان بتتنيأ ؟؟؟ 
طب شوف مين حيطنعكّ

مرة اثنين عندهم كلاب صيد
صاحب الكلب الاول أول ما يضرب طلقة من البندقية
يجرى الكلب ويروح يجيب الفريسة
والثانى أول ما يضرب الطلقة كلبه يكّش
فنصحة صاحبة انه يروح أفراح في الارياف، فالكلب هيتعود على صوت الرصاص
راح الارياف وفضل يحضر فى افراح لمدة 6 شهور
وبعدين رجع يصطاد، راح ضارب طلقة من البندقية
راح الكلب وقف على رجله وقعد يزغرط

واحد سكران كان بيعاكس وحدة وحشة اوي بالليل
فكان بيقول 

لها يا وحشة يا وحشة

راحت ملتفتة ليه وقالت له يا سكران
راح قايل لها طب انا سكران حفوق بكرة .. وانت ؟؟:t14:


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (12 يناير 2006)

لا بصراحة شلل تمام


----------



## blackguitar (12 يناير 2006)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا حبه شلل اشتا*


----------



## Coptic Man (12 يناير 2006)

*

هههههههههههههه



 حلوين يا ديانا  مش شلل خالص*


----------



## artamisss (18 يناير 2006)

[
   امال الناس مش بتشاركوا :t14:  لييييييييييييييييييييييييييه


----------



## My Rock (18 يناير 2006)

علشان انتي الي منزلة الموضوع هههههه

لا بس نكت تمام

سلام


----------



## artamisss (20 يناير 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> علشان انتي الي منزلة الموضوع هههههه
> 
> لا بس نكت تمام
> 
> سلام


 طب شجعووووووووووووووووووووووونى اعملوكوا منظر   انت ياروكم مش  ليك مكانتك  فى المنتدى 
شجع الناس وجياتك  خليهم يمرحوا شويه:t6:


----------



## ezzzak (20 يناير 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> طب شجعووووووووووووووووووووووونى اعملوكوا منظر   انت ياروكم مش  ليك مكانتك  فى المنتدى
> شجع الناس وجياتك  خليهم يمرحوا شويه:t6:




شوفو الطمع يا ناس المشرف العام بنفسه معلق علي موضوعها ومش عاجبها 

:gun: :gun:


----------



## artamisss (20 يناير 2006)

ياااااااااااااااااااا ساتر عليك  بلاش وحياة ابوك البوتجاز الا ربعه  شعله دة ها


----------



## My Rock (20 يناير 2006)

ezzzak قال:
			
		

> شوفو الطمع يا ناس المشرف العام بنفسه معلق علي موضوعها ومش عاجبها
> 
> :gun: :gun:


 

صحيح ناس ناكرة نعمتها....


----------



## ezzzak (21 يناير 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> ياااااااااااااااااااا ساتر عليك  بلاش وحياة ابوك البوتجاز الا ربعه  شعله دة ها





في واحد مسطح ينفع   5 شعله


----------



## Coptic Lady (21 يناير 2006)

*هو مش شلل اوى يعنننى بس شلل


ورعاش كمان


بس موضوع لذيذ بجد*


----------



## artamisss (21 يناير 2006)

ميرسى  يا حور محب  اخيرا لاقيت حد يقف معايا :yahoo: 
ربنا يوقفلك ولاد الحلال  يابنى :t14:


----------



## ezzzak (21 يناير 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> ميرسى  يا حور محب  اخيرا لاقيت حد يقف معايا :yahoo:
> ربنا يوقفلك ولاد الحلال  يابنى :t14:






ههههههههههههههه

يا فرحتك المدام حور محب بنفسها بترد عليكي


----------



## artamisss (24 يناير 2006)

احيانا  بيبقى فى ناس مالهاش لازمه بتقول كلام مالوش لازمه :t6:


----------



## ezzzak (24 يناير 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> احيانا  بيبقى فى ناس مالهاش لازمه بتقول كلام مالوش لازمه :t6:







شكرا جزيلا  ربنا يباركك


----------

